# TiVo Roamio OTA And TiVo Stream



## Jim1348 (Jan 3, 2015)

I just bought a TiVo Roamio OTA, which arrived yesterday, and it is connected via wifi to my DSL service. If I understand this correctly, the TiVo Stream will work with the TiVo Roamio, but is not officially supported. Anyway, is there any reason that the Stream needs to be located near the main TiVo unit or can it be connected anywhere on the local network? Also, I have been a long time Slingbox PRO HD user, how does the Slingbox PRO HD compare to a TiVo and a TiVo Stream?


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

Jim1348 said:


> If I understand this correctly, the TiVo Stream will work with the TiVo Roamio, but is not officially supported. Anyway, is there any reason that the Stream needs to be located near the main TiVo unit or can it be connected anywhere on the local network?


The Stream will work with the Roamio and proximity to each other is not necessary. But, as far as I know, both the Stream and Roamio OTA must be connected to your local network via a wired connection; wifi won't do.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It is officially supported, but you'll have to connect both the TiVo and the Stream to your router via wired. Wifi is not supported. The Stream doesn't need to be near the TiVo so you can plug that directly into the router via Ethernet. The TiVo you'll either need to run a cable for or use a bridging technology like MoCa or HomePlug.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Homeplug wont be supported I think.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

foghorn2 said:


> Homeplug wont be supported I think.


Not officially, but it should be fast and reliable enough to work. I hav a Mini connected via HomePlus and it works fine. Wifi is too spotty. Also TiVo specifically prevents streaming using it's internal Wifi so you'd need an external bridge anyway, and if you're going to do that you might as well use MoCa or HomePlug instead as they're both better options.


----------

